# Model 18311parts manual



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

i am looking for the parts breakdown for the model 18311 38" snowblower attachment i am curious if the drive shafts for it are still available and an idea on price ?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

jt
Is this a flat back or round back sno-caster? 

I don't have a breakdown for the 18311. I do have the square back #'s 18514-06(32"), 18516-05(36"), 18516-06(36") and the round back #18538-01(38")

I think the 18538-01(38") might be the same. Anyway the good news is the u-joint and shaft is the same on all these sno-casters. The part # for the u-joint is 1715008 and the u-joint and shaft is part # 1713650.

More good news, these parts are used on most of the decks such as these 38" decks 18415-01, 18416-01, 18416-02, 18417-01, and 18418-01. On the 38" deck model # 18449-01 the u-joint is the same but not the u-joint and shaft.

On the 42" decks models 18421-01, 18422-01, 18423-01, and 18423-02 the u-joint and the u-joint and shaft are the same. On the model 18457-01 42" deck only the u-joint is the same.

These show up on ebay from time to time. You may want to check the "parts suppliers" sticky at the top of the bolens section. New parts will be expensive, try the guys selling used first.

If you want me to post the parts list and breakdown for the 18538-01(38") sno-caster let me know.


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

i would appreciate it


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

38" sno-caster model 18538-01 exploded view


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

parts list


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

thanks man i appreciate it
u would happen to have breakdowns for the 50146 blower , 50930 cab 50966 vac kit and also 18315 rototiller


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

jt
No good on the other blower or cab. The tiller models I have are 18614-01 (25"), 18616-01(25"), and 18618-03(33").


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

the 18618 will work i believe that that is almost exact to the 18315


----------

